# how to lift a runaway complain?



## prettymheeia (May 28, 2012)

How runaway complain can be lifted?

I just found out that my previous employer filed a complain as a runaway in Dubai. I dont know why they cant cancel my visa when they already have all the documents needed for the cancellation even my passport. 

How can I removed my absconding case when I am outside the country?

I felt so worried just incase I do some transit in dubai from other country?

Thank you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

As far as I know, the complaint can only be lifted by the employer or the Ministry of Labor (MOL). You can try and get in touch with the MOL and see if they sort this out for you:

Ministry of Labour 

Hope it works out ...


----------



## prettymheeia (May 28, 2012)

Some told me that I have to do this step but the problem is im outside the country and cant get any visa to run my case and dont have any relative there.

You will have to be personally present in United Arab Emirates to file a complaint. Kindly file a complaint by the below procedure:

Firstly, Type a complaint application with any typing center.

Secondly, submit the application personally at Labour Relation Section in Ministry of Labour between 8:00 am – 2:00pm.

Or else if it’s not possible to be present in United Arab Emirates kindly hand over the power of attorney attested from the United Arab Emirates embassy in your country to any relative present in United Arab Emirate to run your case.

If ever I failed to do this will do I get permanent ban and cant do the transit thing just incase?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Call up their international call center and ask them.. Getting the info directly from the MOL would be best option in your case.. also check if it's possible to have the power of attorney given to someone of trust other than your relative ....


----------

